# Questions: Triple-boot (Win/Lion/Ubuntu) sur 2 DD internes



## K0ld (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je ne crois pas faire redondance avec un autre post, dans le cas contraire je m'en excuse...
Donc voila le topo : 
J'ai un macbook pro mi-2012 avec un disque dur interne et je vais remplacer le superdrive par un ssd pour obtenir : Windows 7 et ubuntu sur le disque dur et lion sur le SSD...
J'ai lu pas mal de tuto different mais ma config' etant un speciale, des questions subsistent.
J'ai plusieurs hypotheses d'installations et je voudrais votre avis.

*1° :* La solution donnée ici issue de ce topic

*2° :* Supprimer le Recovery et le cloner sur un support externe pour dégager la place pour 4 partitions

*3° :* (Inventée par moi-même, il est possible qu'il y ait des erreurs, problemes, etc...)

Cloner Lion sur un support externe au cas-où
Telecharger Windows 7 et les drivers
Passer le Disque Dur en GUID au lieu de MBR (*ou peut-être pas, à voir selon vos éclaircissements*)
Installer Windows 7 et ses drivers sur le Disque Dur
Formater le SSD (connecté en externe par un adaptateur SATA/USB) en GUID puis y cloner Lion
Booter en mode Target et partitionner le Disque Dur pour avoir 3 partitions : 2 de 200 Go pour Windows et Ubuntu et une avec la place restante pour les données
Installer Ubuntu sur une des partitions dédiée
Démonter le Superdrive et le remplacer par le SSD via l'opticalbay

Il faut aussi savoir que rEFIt ne peut être utilisé dans le cas de 2 disques internes...


----------

